# How I cut box joints with a router



## ralittlefield (Apr 25, 2011)

Very nice! Looks Great!


----------



## westernbeekeeper (May 2, 2012)

Awesome! They look great!


----------



## dixiebooks (Jun 21, 2010)

impressive. I wish I had the skill, the equipment and the wood shop for doing such things. -js


----------



## jamneff (Mar 5, 2012)

Is it possible to scan the article from the mag. and put in in here? I looked on their site and couldn't find an area for back issues.


----------



## Fishman43 (Sep 26, 2011)

How do you clean out the round corners in the bottom of the cuts?


----------



## Salesi (May 27, 2006)

Fishman43 said:


> How do you clean out the round corners in the bottom of the cuts?


Actually you route all the way through the board into a piece of 1/4" masonite so there are not round corners. Since you are routing from the end grain of the board it gives you a nice square cut. 

I tried doing the box joint on the table saw, but it is more difficult for larger boards and my dado set only cuts up to 13/16 of an inch maximum. With the router and the template, you can route any size box joint you need. My fingers on the box joint are 1-5/8" wide for the brood box and 1-5/16" supers.


----------



## Salesi (May 27, 2006)

jamneff said:


> Is it possible to scan the article from the mag. and put in in here? I looked on their site and couldn't find an area for back issues.


I would like to do that but I am sure there are copyright issues that would get me into trouble. Maybe a library in your area would have a back issue or they could get it inter-library loan. I believe ShopNotes also has back issues for sale.


----------



## westernbeekeeper (May 2, 2012)

How do you incorporate the frame rest?


----------



## Salesi (May 27, 2006)

westernbeekeeper said:


> How do you incorporate the frame rest?


Good point. I intend to use a rabbet bit with a bearing to router out the frame rest. just have not got around to it yet.


----------



## Luv2beekeep (Dec 11, 2011)

If you can't scan the article then just put all the measurements on here. Shouldn't be to hard to figure out from there.


----------



## murphys110 (Jun 10, 2015)

Old thread, but in case anyone searches and wants it... I reached out to ShopNotes and they sent me a link to purchase the plans: http://www.woodsmithplans.com/plan/finger-joint-jig/


----------



## minz (Jan 15, 2011)

That is a pretty cool jig, could you do it for a dovetail rather than a box joint? if I am going to use a router, and take that much time, a dovetail would certainly look like a piece of art. A half blind dovetail may even be fewer cuts.


----------



## MimbresBees (Sep 22, 2016)

I have a pdf copy if you peeps need it. pm me


----------



## Jim_in_PA (May 17, 2016)

jamneff said:


> Is it possible to scan the article from the mag. and put in in here? I looked on their site and couldn't find an area for back issues.


Not legally...


----------



## JConnolly (Feb 21, 2015)

Thanks for posting this. I have a dovetail machine with a box joint template that I make all of my box joints with, however I know that not everyone can have an expensive machine to to the work. I'm always on the lookout for way people without lots of machinery can make their beehives.


----------



## Arbol (Apr 28, 2017)

once someone pays for a magazine they can do whatever they want with articles in said magazine like copy them and give them to people legally. in any form they wish to transfer them.


----------



## frustrateddrone (Jan 31, 2015)

Less complicated:






Don't you agree that this is way simplified and easier?






All you need basically is a Key that is the same size as the router bit size off set the same distance. Screw the key down and your done with the spacing. Set the height to 3/4" if that is the thickness of the wood and your golden. This took I think 15 minutes to get a template for a router made.


----------



## Jim_in_PA (May 17, 2016)

Arbol said:


> once someone pays for a magazine they can do whatever they want with articles in said magazine like copy them and give them to people legally. in any form they wish to transfer them.


I suggest you be careful with that. One can copy, etc., for "personal use", but copyrights don't usually permit transfer/distribution to others unless specifically allowed by the copyright holder. A legal work-around solution is for someone to go to a library to copy the article for personal use if they cannot obtain an article online from the original publisher.


----------

